# Reasons of the Heart: Recovering Christian Persuasion, By William Edgar



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 23, 2009)

Reasons of the Heart: Recovering Christian Persuasion, By William Edgar. 

Has anyone read this book yet? I'm looking for a good high-school level book on apologetics. Please don't post unless you have an informed comment on the book. Thanks!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 27, 2009)

No one has heard of this book yet?


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 27, 2009)

Puritan Sailor said:


> No one has heard of this book yet?



I'm sure many have heard of it, but you asked that nobody post without having an informed comment to share... so I guess THAT's what nobody has. Perhaps (like me) many have heard of it, but nobody's read it.


----------



## cbryant (Aug 27, 2009)

I had Dr. Edgar for my Intro to Apologetics class and it was assigned reading. It is accessible for college level students for sure, maybe advanced HS students. Richard Pratt wrote a book while in college called "Every Thought Captive" which was targeted more toward HS students.


----------

